# MARIJUANA laced candy & soft drinks busted in OAKLAND



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.nctimes.com/aticals/2005/06/02/news/inland/san_marcos/23_18_126_1_05.txt  well i give up. i tried putting up 3 different articals on this but for some reason its not working. this sucks!!!


----------



## flipmode (Mar 18, 2006)

yea i seen that on fox 5 yesterday,butterfinger ,3muskesters ,drinks all in grey wrapping with the logo


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> http://www.nctimes.com/aticals/2005/06/02/news/inland/san_marcos/23_18_126_1_05.txt well i give up. i tried putting up 3 different articals on this but for some reason its not working. this sucks!!!


*You have followed a link to a page that no longer exists on the server or has been relocated.*

If you still have the text, maybe you could copy and paste it into a post.


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 13, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> http://www.nctimes.com/aticals/2005/06/02/news/inland/san_marcos/23_18_126_1_05.txt  well i give up. i tried putting up 3 different articals on this but for some reason its not working. this sucks!!!



Do you live in oakland?


----------

